# Recommendation for gift



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't posted on the forum in a while...

What would be an appropriate gift to give someone whose dog has passed? My boss's 13 year old retriever mix (a permanent foster) will be crossing the bridge soon and I would like to have a good book about losing a dog or something similar ready for when the time comes. I remember people mentioning a particular book a few times but I can't remember the title or author. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hi Jackie...its good to see you although Im sorry it is under these circumstances.

Your a good friend Jackie

Amazon.com: Dog Heaven (9780590417013): Cynthia Rylant: Books
A quick search turned up this book and there are many others that you may find useful on Amazon..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I would suggest "Animals in Spirit" by Penelope Smith, reading this book brought me some peace.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw this one at the book store and loved it:

Amazon.com: For Every Dog an Angel (9780965922500): Christine Davis: Books

And while doing some googling to find that one, I came across this, which looks awesome...

Amazon.com: The Legend of Rainbow Bridge (9780976472445): William N. Britton, Dandi Palmer: Books


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Jackie

That is so thoughtful of you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bliss To You by Trixie Koontz


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll throw this in - just as somebody who is too "touched by dogs" to be able to read or watch some things without falling to pieces... 

If I were giving somebody a gift, I'd aim for a memento. Something the person would keep on the shelf forever and treasure. 

So I'd get something like the below pictured figurine... 

Old Labrador Retriever, Chocolate, Sandicast-Labrador-Retriever-Dog-Statues, OS473 - AllSculptures.com

And I'd include a card... 

All my best to your friend. This is never easy.


----------



## 24KK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

A friend gave me a copy of Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates by Gary Kurz. I found it quite helpful.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Our emergency hospital gave us "Good-bye My Friend", it helped me even though it brought out so many emotions. My husband also gave me a paw pendant with Casey's name engraved. I will never take it off.

You are a good friend.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

My hubby gave me a necklace he found through the Humane Society, for my birthday last year (December). It was a silver heart with a paw print. "Always in my Heart" was engraved on the front and Jake's name on the back. I still wear it. Just wish it had Lillie's name on it too.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a children's book, but I've given it several times with a more personal inscription on the inside. It's called,







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FIll-Always-Love-Hans-Wilhelm%2Fdp%2F0517572656%2Fref%3Dsr_1_2%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1319604301%26sr%3D8-2&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]_I'll Always Love You_ and is by Hans Wilhelm[/ame].

A good friend told me months later that after her husband went to bed, she'd go lay down on her pup's bed and read the book nightly.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

A Dog's Purpose is another good one


----------

